

HTML visualization of first Prelude from Bach's Cello Suites - juliano_q
http://www.baroque.me/
HTML visualization of first Prelude from Bach's Cello Suites
======
jergason
This is pretty brilliant. I haven't looked at the code yet, but I wonder how
hard it would be to pull the Flash out and do it all in HTML 5 and JS? Browser
support for audio is improved recently.

